# Using a laptop as a DAW controller over WIFI



## Phryq (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

So I'm often traveling / moving to different countries. So I have an idea to build a Mini PC, and then use a laptop as a controller over WIFI.

Does anyone have experience doing this? My play is to use 
ASUS H110T Mini-ATX
Skylake 6700
32gb DDR4
Samsung 960 Evo SSD

And control is with a cheap 15" laptop that has WIFI AC.

Will WIFI AC be able to stream audio from my DAW (Reaper)? If Reaper is working in 64bit, 96k, what kind of audio would get streamed using Windows 10 RDP? I only need to *hear* mp3 320kbps, but I would like the DAW to process as above. Does Windows remote desktop convert audio on the fly?

Anyone currently using a laptop / tablet as a DAW controller? How well does it work?


----------

